# Results- 2013 Texas Grand Annual Communication



## Bill Lins (Dec 7, 2013)

Grand JW- Jerry Kirby

Grand Treasurer- Archie Scott

Committee on Work- T.K. Anthony

2012 Holdover #7- rename "Grand Organist" to "Grand Musician"- PASSED

2012 Tabled #17A- regarding criminal background reports- POSTPONED UNTIL 2014

2013 #1- to allow only members of a Lodge to vote on petitions & advancement- FAILED

2013 #2- To preserve endowed membership installment plans- PASSED

2013 #3- to rescind existing Title V & restore it to as it existed in 2004- POSTPONED UNTIL 2014

2013 #4- to set a minimum price of $1000 for endowed memberships- FAILED

2013 #5- to reallocate the $1.25/member per capita from the Masonic Home & School to the Grand Lodge building fund- FAILED

2013 #6- to reallocate the $3.75/member per capita from the Texas Masonic Charities Foundation to the Grand Lodge building fund- FAILED

2013 #7- to clarify the requirements to become a "Fellow in Masonic Research"- PASSED

2013 #8- to eliminate Masonic District #101- PASSED

2013 #9- to allow Brethren to add to their endowed memberships in $100 increments- PASSED

2013 #10- to limit per capita to the amount of the return on endowed memberships- FAILED

2013 #11- to require the Grand Secretary to mail information to Lodges which do not have email- PASSED

2013 #12- to allow restored Lodges to amend their names- PASSED

2013 #13- to change the manner of voting in the Grand Lodge- TABLED

2013 #14- to allow grading of exemplified degrees- FAILED

2013 #15- AMENDED to prohibit possession of cipher work IN ANY FORM, including electronic/digital, on Lodge premises or in the presence of a candidate- PASSED

2013 #16- to allow "walking" MM Lectures- PASSED

2013 #17- to ban smoking anywhere on the Grand Lodge premises- WITHDRAWN

2013 #18- AMENDED to prohibit EAs & FCs from serving as SW or JW in any Lodge in which a ballot is taken (they may still serve as Wardens during degree conferrals)- PASSED

GM's RECOMMENDATION #1- to place a moratorium on the holding of "table Lodges" until a uniform procedure & ritual for such is established & approved by Grand Lodge- PASSED

GM's RECOMMENDATION #2- that the methods of preparation of candidates for the degrees and all paraphernalia used therein be only that approved by the Committee on Work and listed or provided for in the Monitor and/or the Grand Lodge Law (NO "Chambers of Reflection")- PASSED


----------



## Paul E. Wunsche (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks Brother Bill, it was good to see you again.


----------



## JFS61 (Dec 7, 2013)

Just about everything I wanted to pass failed, and failed, passed. Oh well.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you for the updated information Brother!!

I so wanted to be there this weekend, but the GAOTU had other plans for us Dallas folks!!


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks Brother Bill.  Hope you are now home, safe.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 7, 2013)

As always, thanks Bro. Bill...that deserves a . . . !

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## vanderson78102 (Dec 7, 2013)

I was there.  My first trip to GL.  It was interesting, and yes a lot of things I voted for didn't pass.  LOL


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank You Brother Bill for posting this  sorry I could not find you this year maybe next year we can have a section were we can meet each other from here there!


----------



## ess1113 (Dec 8, 2013)

Great summary of the proceedings.
Just a reminder that one of the best ways to get to meet other brothers at Grand Lodge is to volunteer as an assistant tiler at one of the many doors, or to volunteer to work the registration desk.  
They are always looking for volunteers and if you are just starting out after being raised then a great chance to meet the myriad of brothers.  
Contact Grand Lodge in November to get a point of contact.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 8, 2013)

I want to be there, but the dfw icepocolypse kept me at work and then at home. I was planning on meeting some of you at crickets, too.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 8, 2013)

Crickets!  Brother Wild Bill ... did you grace the outdoor balcony this year?  

That would have been hard core for sure.  

But worthy of the Wild Man of Wharton!


----------



## JJones (Dec 8, 2013)

Some of those results are a bit disappointing for me but I think they were predictable.  There was one or two pleasant surprises though.

I was hoping to attend this year as well but Bro Bennylee's Icepocalypse kept me holed up.


----------



## Bro. Michael (Dec 8, 2013)

JayJay said:


> On Saturday morning, I was hoping that the Fraternal Relations Committee would report on the Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas and on the Grand Lodge in France, but apparently the Grand Master did not permit the Committee to make its Report, other than to vote on recognition for the Grand Lodge of Tahiti. The Grand Master then congratulated himself for finishing all the Resolutions and Committee Reports by 9:30 AM Saturday, and then turned our Grand Lodge session into a joke-telling marathon for the next 2 1/2 hours, with only the necessary breaks to ballot on Gr Jr Warden, Gr Treasurer, a Home & School Director and a Committee on Work position.



I have never heard of any issues with the GLofTX until recently. Is this kind of thing a common occurrence in TX? I have never been to a GL anywhere (though I am hoping to go to next years communication).


----------



## Billy Jones (Dec 8, 2013)

I am a Mississippi Mason so I have a couple of questions what is "walking" in the MM Degree and what are "table lodges"?


----------



## tomasball (Dec 8, 2013)

Abbreviating the Fraternal Relations report seemed very strange.  I privately inquired of a friend on that committee, and he says they haven't heard anything from the MWPHGLOT since they cancelled that previous meeting.


----------



## JJones (Dec 8, 2013)

Billy Jones said:


> I am a Mississippi Mason so I have a couple of questions what is "walking" in the MM Degree and what are "table lodges"?



A google search on table lodges brought up several results.  I'd post links but I'll let you decide which source best answers your question.

As for 'walking' I think this refers to being able to use trestleboard 'mats' or something along those lines instead of slide shows at the appropriate place during degrees.


----------



## jwardl (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone aware of the list of 2014 DDGM's? Looking for 30-D, specifically.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 8, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> Thanks Brother Bill.  Hope you are now home, safe.


Other than a bit of "Ice Road Trucking" between Rockdale & Altair, the trip home wasn't too bad. THP was busy, though- overturned car just south of La Grange & 4 cars wrecked on the bypass @ Columbus- all on SH 71.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 8, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> that deserves a . . . !


:lol:


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 8, 2013)

Kenneth Lottman said:


> Thank You Brother Bill for posting this  sorry I could not find you this year maybe next year we can have a section were we can meet each other from here there!


I always sit right by the door in the (Masonically) NE corner of the lower deck, in the last row because I'm a good Baptist! :wink: Those who wish to speak regarding resolutions on the floor line up along that aisle, because it's closest to the podium, and that door is closest to the "smoking section" at the rear of the building.  :wink:


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 8, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> Crickets!  Brother Wild Bill ... did you grace the outdoor balcony this year?


Naw- didn't figure any of y'all were gonna show up!  :sneaky2: (went to Hooter's instead! :wink


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 8, 2013)

Billy Jones said:


> what is "walking" in the MM Degree?


Moving about in the Lodgeroom & pointing things out while giving the Lecture. The Committee on Work prefers the entire Lecture be given from the WM's station.

I may offer a resolution next year to allow a "walking" Lecture in the FC degree- IMHO, I feel the candidate gets a better understanding of what you are explaining to him if you can move about the Lodgeroom & point the various items out to him as you're talking about them.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 8, 2013)

jwardl said:


> Anyone aware of the list of 2014 DDGMs? Looking for 30-D, specifically.


AFAIK, right now only the GL officers have that information. We'll get it when the GM's Directory comes out.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 8, 2013)

tomasball said:


> Abbreviating the Fraternal Relations report seemed very strange.


It did to me also.


----------



## relapse98 (Dec 9, 2013)

(original post was deleted?)



> then turned our Grand Lodge session into a joke-telling marathon for the next 2 1/2 hours



So, if this is true, can someone tell me why I should attend Grand Lodge? Aint nobody got time for that.


----------



## relapse98 (Dec 9, 2013)

tomasball said:


> Abbreviating the Fraternal Relations report seemed very strange.  I privately inquired of a friend on that committee, and he says they haven't heard anything from the MWPHGLOT since they cancelled that previous meeting.



So was that stated in Grand Lodge, and if not, why? Seems like important information that would maybe stop 'rumors'.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 9, 2013)

relapse98 said:


> (original post was deleted?)
> 
> 
> 
> So, if this is true, can someone tell me why I should attend Grand Lodge? Aint nobody got time for that.



Yes. The original post that you are referring to was deleted. The author (whom only has two posts) posted the exact same commentary within two separate forums here. Not realizing that the user had already been "quoted", I removed the duplicated "post" in this thread.


----------



## jwardl (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks.

If he happens to be reading, please contact me. We'll need you in January if possible.


----------



## rhitland (Dec 9, 2013)

Bro. Bill if you have the report could post the death to raised report for the most current year?  I believe it is in the Grand Sec. report they hand out???


----------



## Eddie Reed (Dec 9, 2013)

The DDGM for 30 D, Eddie O. Reed, Huffman Masonic Lodge No. 1428. 

Fraternally

Eddie O. Reed, DDGM 30 D
Secretary, Huffman Masonic Lodge No. 1428
eoreed48@aol.com


----------



## jwardl (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you, brother -- er, RW!
And congratulations!


----------



## tomasball (Dec 9, 2013)

Now that I think of it, I can't recall hearing a report from a lot of committees...public relations, public education, membership maintenance, masonic education, mediation, gift of life, take time to read, grievances and appeals...help me out--did I just sleep through those?


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 9, 2013)

relapse98 said:


> So, if this is true, can someone tell me why I should attend Grand Lodge? Aint nobody got time for that.



So that by your votes you can push for it to be otherwise.  Those who don't attend never vote on anything.

If you do feel strongly about a topic then submit legislation do not wait for the grand line to do it.


----------



## relapse98 (Dec 9, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> So that by your votes you can push for it to be otherwise.  Those who don't attend never vote on anything.
> 
> If you do feel strongly about a topic then submit legislation do not wait for the grand line to do it.



I get that part. It was more of a comment about not wasting everyone's time. That's 2.5 hours (or whatever it was) multiplied by everyone that was there.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 9, 2013)

Billy Jones said:


> I am a Mississippi Mason so I have a couple of questions what is "walking" in the MM Degree and what are "table lodges"?



In Mississippi is the staircase lecture in the second degree delivered by the Senior Deacon as he walks along a display that shows the numbers 3, 5 and 7?  Until I saw a Texas 2nd, all of the versions of the 2nd I had seen before were done like that.  That's a "walking" 2nd degree lecture.  There are lodges that have posted displays of the symbols in the 3rd degree lecture instead of (or in addition to) slides.  What was authorized is the option of delivering the 3rd degree lecture the way so many of us experienced the staircase lecture in our 2nd degree.

Thanks to R W Bro Bill for considering a submittal to authorize a walking 2nd in next year's legislation.  The floor work involved would come out repetitive.

A Table Lodge is the type of meeting where grand lodge Freemasonry was founded.  It is a tiled meeting in a secured location with several brethren, charter, VSL, S&C and a set ritual.  It includes a catered dinner.  There is a script, toasts and free form timed talks.  The talks are not to include quoted lectures; they are to be a brother's thoughts on the topic.

I googled Table Lodge and in under an hour I found the scripts for Illinois and Maine.  Illinois has a specific pattern of topics for the talks but less structure for the toasts.  Maine has a specific pattern for the toasts but less structure for the talks.  Those appear to be the two main variations already in use in the US.  If you have not yet been to a Table Lodge I urge to to go to the first one you can find.


----------



## Eddie Reed (Dec 9, 2013)

jwardl said:


> Thank you, brother -- er, RW!
> And congratulations!



You are welcome I've not seen this site before but have heard of it. Just happen to see it on a forwarded email.


----------



## tomasball (Dec 9, 2013)

I would comment, not as an excuse, but as a pertinent fact, that a lot of that joking and tapdancing was to kill time while they waited for the count on the ballot for GJW to come in.  According to our law, there's a limit to what you can do while the election is still undecided.  That said, I think they could have called for some more reports.  It is very obvious that we need to find some way to automate our ballot counting.  They have machines that can count dollar bills, they ought to have something that could count our ballots.  What do they do in other jurisdictions?


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 9, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> 2012 Tabled #17A- regarding criminal background reports- POSTPONED UNTIL 2014



I wonder why this good idea keeps getting pushed?  It has also been proposed in Illinois multiple years in a row and it keeps getting pushed there as well.



> 2013 #3- to rescind existing Title V & restore it to as it existed in 2004- POSTPONED UNTIL 2014



When this one was read at my lodge it was dismissed as administrivia.  Not so.  It moves the responsibility for discipline through trials back to lodges where it belongs.  It reverses a change made to the balance of power between lodge and grand lodge.



> 2013 #15- AMENDED to prohibit possession of cipher work IN ANY FORM, including electronic/digital, on Lodge premises or in the presence of a candidate- PASSED



Good clarification.



> 2013 #16- to allow "walking" MM Lectures- PASSED



This is a fun variation from jurisdiction to jurisdiction.  Texas now requires that second degree lectures here be delivered like third degree lectures in most other jurisdiction.  But now we allow third degree lectures to be delivered like second degree lectures in most other jurisdictions.

It was my experience that I retained more when I was presented a walking lecture in my second.  In my first and third degree with the lecturer staying in the east I was amazed at the amount of effort it took to memorize it all but I remembered close to zero from the first times I heard those lectures.



> GM's RECOMMENDATION #1- to place a moratorium on the holding of "table Lodges" until a uniform procedure & ritual for such is established & approved by Grand Lodge- PASSED



A shame.  Table Lodge was approved in Texas in 1991.  That's 22 years of GMs not punishing the few lodges that do it, and now one GM who did punish the few lodges that do it.  That's 22 years of the Committee on Work not being pro-active on a topic that took me an hour in Google to cover.



> GM's RECOMMENDATION #2- that the methods of preparation of candidates for the degrees and all paraphernalia used therein be only that approved by the Committee on Work and listed or provided for in the Monitor and/or the Grand Lodge Law (NO "Chambers of Reflection")- PASSED



Not the result I hoped for but that's how federated republics work when the legislature is in session.  As the now MW PGM stated if someone wants to put forward legislation to authorize CofR they can.

Thanks for the detailed report!


----------



## tomasball (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh, I just noticed.  Grand Master's recommendation No. 2 has the unavoidable effect of banning robes in degrees.  Makes me feel better.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 10, 2013)

As I recall, the intent of the recommendation was to 86 CoRs, which it indeed does. However, the placement of the word "therein" is the crux of this new rule. Is it meaning paraphernalia used therein _during the preparation of the candidate_? Or does it mean paraphernalia used therein during _the entire degree_? The former interpretation accomplishes the goal of crushing CoRs, but the latter interpretation also bans anything not explicity defined in the related article and/or monitor (i.e. robes, etc). I'd be curious as to the interpretation.

EDIT: Although, perhaps you could argue that robes are not "paraphernalia" in the degree at all but rather just articles of clothing.


----------



## tomasball (Dec 10, 2013)

"No ritual other than that promulgated by this Grand Lodge shall be taught or used in this jurisdiction, nor shall paraphernalia except as listed in Article 223 of the Laws of this Grand Lodge be used, nor shall preparation of the candidates for the three degrees conferred in this Grand Lodge include other than that provided in the Monitor of the Lodge or otherwise required by any provisions of the laws of this Grand Lodge..."  

No room for interpretation.  It's plain English, and unambiguous.  I realize it wasn't the GM's intention to do more than stop people from using chambers of reflection, but that just means he should have been more careful in crafting his recommendation, because now it's the law.  If it's not listed in Art. 223, it can't be in your lodge.


----------



## tomasball (Dec 10, 2013)

I trust we can look forward to the CoW enforcing this rule just as strictly as they did against the brethren of Brahan lodge, who they threatened with losing their charter because the Master left the East during his MM lecture.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 10, 2013)

Shucks. I was hoping that the wording had been amended. Yeah pretty much right. I'd still argue that robes would be more conferring officer dress and less paraphernalia. I doubt anyone would call 18th century colonial period costume paraphernalia. But like you said, it really depends on the CoW opinion at the time.


----------



## JJones (Dec 10, 2013)

I dont feel that robes would be considered paraphernalia technically speaking.  Idont think therr are any GL laws regarding acceptable clothing.

On a side note, I really feel they are trying hard to strip Freemasonry down lately, especially after seeing the results here.  If I wanted the Lions Club then thats who I would have joined.  



Sent from my SM-T210R using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## tomasball (Dec 10, 2013)

Art 223 lists the candidate's sandal and the officer's jewels and collars, as well as armbands for funerals.  If an ermine-lined robe and crown are just clothing, a skull is just a paperweight, candles are jsut light fixtures and the rooster drawn on the wall is just art.

Further, any lodge out there with rough and perfect ashlars need to get rid of them.  Those aren't on the list either.  And ditch those song-sheets.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yah I caught the Ashlar ban. Sad really. Glass half empty or half full...

Guess you could keep the Ashlars if it was normal lodge decoration, just don't point to them in a degree. Lol


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 10, 2013)

rhitland said:


> Bro. Bill if you have the report could post the death to raised report for the most current year?  I believe it is in the Grand Sec. report they hand out???



Yup- and I left it up at the Lodge after our stated meeting tonight. :sad:

I don't recall the exact numbers but deaths, demits, & suspensions/expulsions still outpace raisings. :sad:


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 10, 2013)

tomasball said:


> Grand Master's recommendation No. 2 has the unavoidable effect of banning robes in degrees.



I suspect that degree teams that regularly conduct "robed" degrees would be able to get a GM's dispensation to continue doing so.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 10, 2013)

relapse98 said:


> So was that stated in Grand Lodge, and if not, why?



All that Bro. Normand said was that the report had been filed with the Grand Secretary's office and that it contained information regarding the MWPHAGLoTX. Bro. Pete might be willing to provide a copy of said report if asked nicely. :wink:


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 10, 2013)

relapse98 said:


> I get that part. It was more of a comment about not wasting everyone's time. That's 2.5 hours (or whatever it was) multiplied by everyone that was there.



In fairness, all that occurred during the balloting for GJW, Grand Treasurer, and the Committee on Work. Each ballot takes quite a bit of time to collect & tabulate and there were three ballots just on GJW. But yes, committee reports _could _​have been given while we were waiting for the ballot results.


----------



## HKTidwell (Dec 11, 2013)

So if Chamber of Reflections were the target of the ban, does that mean that all the stuff the lodge has piled into the ante room are therefor banned?  Thus meaning most lodges in the State of Texas are now not in compliance?


----------



## tomasball (Dec 11, 2013)

Well, I would suggest that the lodges that really are the targets here ought to raise holy ned about the selective enforcement of laws.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 11, 2013)

I know it has been a *LONG* time since I have been on here (work issues) so I may have missed something in the past, but why the ban on a CoR?


----------



## JFS61 (Dec 11, 2013)

tomasball said:


> Oh, I just noticed.  Grand Master's recommendation No. 2 has the unavoidable effect of banning robes in degrees.  Makes me feel better.




Awhile back a rumor went around that the COW frowned on the use of robes, as it supposedly created a disparity between those lodges that had them and those that didn't, and thus created a breach in the uniformity of ritual.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 11, 2013)

JFS61 said:


> Just about everything I wanted to pass failed, and failed, passed. Oh well.



In my other two jurisdictions where I'm a permanent member of grand lodge I often found myself on the minority side on votes.  Part of subduing our passions is living with and abding by the decisions of the representatives in their votes.



Bro. Michael said:


> I have never heard of any issues with the GLofTX until recently. Is this kind of thing a common occurrence in TX? I have never been to a GL anywhere (though I am hoping to go to next years communication).



Glossing over discussion of decisions they don't want to touch appears to be common.  I have seen it happen in both of my other jurisdictions.  With legislation it pushes the item to the next year but it can't by pushed beyond that.  With committee reports that have recommendations that need to be voted on it does result in that item never coming up for a vote.



tomasball said:


> Abbreviating the Fraternal Relations report seemed very strange. I privately inquired of a friend on that committee, and he says they haven't heard anything from the MWPHGLOT since they cancelled that previous meeting.



We have recognition.  Anyone from other jurisdictions that have recognition will assume there was cross attendence at each others' sessions and thus events at either become known to both.  You'll notice the condunrum in this - Recognition without visitation breaks this expectation.  This is yet another reason why visitation needs to be pushed forward on the grassroots level not depending on our leadership to move it forward.



tomasball said:


> I would comment, not as an excuse, but as a pertinent fact, that a lot of that joking and tapdancing was to kill time while they waited for the count on the ballot for GJW to come in. According to our law, there's a limit to what you can do while the election is still undecided. That said, I think they could have called for some more reports. It is very obvious that we need to find some way to automate our ballot counting. They have machines that can count dollar bills, they ought to have something that could count our ballots. What do they do in other jurisdictions?



The other jurisdictions I know push forward as best they can then back track when results are available.

Illinois moves forward with other agenda items while a paper ballot is being counted the times that has happened when I was in attendence.  I have seen it happen on multiple occasions.  It is possible when multiple candidates are nominated for Senior Grand Deacon for their to be runoff elections reducing the number of candidates at each attempt.  I have only seen one contested Sr Gr D election and in that case the published brother won a majority the first round.  But he won a narrow majority so it was clear he needed to change the grand line's direction.  During counts I've seen awards, Mason of the year speech, committee reports, reinstatement votes.

California typically votes by punch card not by hand vote for all items.  If there are only two choices it never goes to a runoff so there is no delay.  The votes are all counted together and announced the next day with exact numbers for, against and invalid.  During the three years I attended I did not witness a runoff situation but our paperwork packet did include extra punch cards just in case.



JJones said:


> On a side note, I really feel they are trying hard to strip Freemasonry down lately, especially after seeing the results here. If I wanted the Lions Club then thats who I would have joined.



Banning Table Lodge?  Agreed.  Any attempt to make meaning move apparent has been met with resistance or a ban.  It's shameful.



tomasball said:


> Art 223 lists the candidate's sandal and the officer's jewels and collars, as well as armbands for funerals. If an ermine-lined robe and crown are just clothing, a skull is just a paperweight, candles are jsut light fixtures and the rooster drawn on the wall is just art.
> 
> Further, any lodge out there with rough and perfect ashlars need to get rid of them. Those aren't on the list either. And ditch those song-sheets.



I pointed out the ashlars early in the discussion.  Out with them!  They have just been banned by vote of our own representatives.

Banning CofR without mentioning CofR, that was underhanded enough that I urged a vote against for that reason independent of the surface jusification.  It is a tactic that is supposed to be beneath the dignity of a MW GM.



Brent Heilman said:


> I know it has been a LONG time since I have been on here (work issues) so I may have missed something in the past, but why the ban on a CoR?



CofW adds meaning.  The knife and fork folks resist meaning.  Argh.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 11, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> CofW adds meaning.  The knife and fork folks resist meaning.  Argh.




Thanks, I had been away from here so long I thought maybe something might have happened somewhere.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 11, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> In my other two jurisdictions where I'm a permanent member of grand lodge I often found myself on the minority side on votes.  Part of subduing our passions is living with and abding by the decisions of the representatives in their votes.


California allows PMs to vote at GL? *flips through Code* So they do... yet another difference for me to adjust to. NM has no "permanent members" of Grand Lodge.

And I can't imagine Lodge without ashlars. We might as well throw all the jewels out.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 11, 2013)

Brent Heilman said:


> Thanks, I had been away from here so long I thought maybe something might have happened somewhere.



What actually happened - A lodge started doing Chamber of Reflection but they ignored the way the ritual works so they screwed it up.  If you don't bother understanding ritual, folks, please don't go around changing it.  They opened lodge, put the candidate in CofR, admitted the candidate into tiled lodge without it being in ancient form, sent the candidate back to CofR then moved the candidate to the preparation room.  I think they actually turned on the lights and the Chamber became the preparation room.

I suspect if they had bothered to understand the ritual and to do it in such a way that it did not conflict none of this would happen.  I have seen local tradition talks given after the closing with no conflict, so I figure they should have performed the CofR to completion before the opening began.  But no they screwed it up.

Now what folks are going to remember is "Chamber bad" not "understanding the ritual good".  It's a sad state triggered by a screw up that should have been noticed by literally every brother participating.  They are a TO lodge where the meaning of the ritual is taught so why didn't they know the difference?


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 11, 2013)

trysquare said:


> California allows PMs to vote at GL? *flips through Code* So they do... yet another difference for me to adjust to. NM has no "permanent members" of Grand Lodge.



In California each lodge has 4 votes.  WM, SW, JW (or proxy for any of those) plus all of the PMs in attendance.  Plus there are votes for the current grand officers, past elected grand officers and a partridge in a pear tree.  I don't recall the exact list of extras.

There are no rules for what happens if there are multiple PMs of the same lodge in attendance and they don't agree.  Some lodges give the ballot to the first PM to show up.  Some assign a specific PM.  Some have their PMs hand the ballot around each punching his own vote - If they all agree on yes or no that vote is valid.  If they don't agree both yes and no get punched and it's an invalid vote.  Some hope the PMs get together and agree.

Because I have a shared vote for my lodge if I ever attend GL in California I am a "permanent member of grand lodge".

In Illinois each lodge has 3 votes.  PMs can author and sign legislation and can speak on the floor but do not have a vote unless they get assigned a proxy (I have held a proxy more than half of the times I attended in Illinois).  In Illinois I am a "member of grand lodge".  Different jurisdiction, different rules, different term for PMs.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks, for clearing that up. It surprises me how some Lodges decide to do something and yet don't exercise enough judgement to properly practice or prepare for what they want to do.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 11, 2013)

JFS61 said:


> Awhile back a rumor went around that the COW frowned on the use of robes, as it supposedly created a disparity between those lodges that had them and those that didn't, and thus created a breach in the uniformity of ritual.



I could totally picture someone saying that, ugh! So because most lodges do not give long form lectures, will someone take exception to long form degree lectures being given because it creates a disparity? Oh wait, they're already frowned on in the name of "keeping it simple". Arguably, the CoR snafu really gave the practice a black eye, but other things seem to get "knife and forked" for not much good reason.


----------



## tomasball (Dec 11, 2013)

There was a period when music was not permitted in degrees for the sake of uniformity.  We would hope that the establishment of the office of Lodge Musician would settle that point.


----------



## JJones (Dec 11, 2013)

I wonder if there was as much stress on uniformity back in the days when Freemasonry was growing and spreading?  I know back in the horse and wagon days there was one brother that traveled from town to town and established lodges in my area and I'm sure there must have been other brothers who did the same thing.


Don't get me wrong, I think uniformity is good to an extent, but I think being so strict about it might do more harm than good in the long run.  Especially if it shoehorns us into 'fork and knife' practices that simply aren't offering what many masons are looking for any longer.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 11, 2013)

Uniformity for the sake of uniformity can't be a good road to travel. What fits the needs for one Lodge does not mean it is a suitable fit for every Lodge. I have been away for far too long apparently and have forgotten much of what I knew about Texas Masonry. Long form, short form are things I had forgotten about. Walking lectures during the degrees? I don't see why not. We do it for the FC. Our middle Chamber lecture requires the SD to escort the candidate about the room to explain the many details in the lecture. During the MM I don't really remember much reason for it, but I don't see why it would be a bad thing. So many of these things I am dumbfounded by.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 11, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Banning Table Lodge?  Agreed.  Any attempt to make meaning move apparent has been met with resistance or a ban.  It's shameful.



I'm less irked over this one. They want to put a hold on them until they come up with a uniform way to conduct them. That's an okay compromise I guess. Granted, they've been allowed for some time so why ban them for a year? Doesn't make a lot of sense. Just set the committee to work this year and adopt the formal way next year. Although, letting that slide kinda undermines resolution #2 a bit. Meh.

Maybe they needed to write it up such that 2 hours of jokes are required at every table lodge! :laugh:


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes. Brother it was.  Go back to the Moderns and Antients. 

Great pains were taken, over nearly a four-year period, to streamline the floor and esoteric work between the two bodies.  Then, groups were set up (much like modern committees on work) to bring uniformity to the lodges under the UGLE.  This was a very tense time for brethren on both sides.  All could have been lost numerous times had it not been for the strong leadership and compromise of the combining jurisdictions.

As always, there is both good and bad in dogma.  The same can be said of the "open" concept.  There is a fine line between the two that is difficult, at best, to stride.


----------



## rhitland (Dec 14, 2013)

Educate, don't legislate!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 15, 2013)

Brent Heilman said:


> Uniformity for the sake of uniformity can't be a good road to travel. What fits the needs for one Lodge does not mean it is a suitable fit for every Lodge.



Indeed.


----------

